
JavaScript Cryptography Considered Harmful (2011 – still relevant) - ColinWright
http://matasano.com/articles/javascript-cryptography/
======
Pherdnut
Isn't kind of the height of stupidity to attempt to secure transactions on any
client-side app?

\- a javascript developer

